# Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library Runtime Error



## ladyofthenet (Apr 18, 2002)

I used the Ad-Aware program and now when I try to go to most websites the following pops up and I have to restart my computer.
MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ RUNTIME LIBRARY
RUNTIME ERROR
PROGRAM:C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
ABNOMAL PROGRAM TERMINATION
Can anyone tell me what this means and how do I fix it? I've used Ad-Aware before and this never happened.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

When you used Ad-aware, did you click the "backup" tab to create a backup before deletion?

Also what version of Ad-Aware and "reference file in use" did you use? 

Have you tried running the IE Repair Tool? Add/Remove Programs Internet Explorer > Remove > Repair


----------



## ladyofthenet (Apr 18, 2002)

The Ad-Adware I'm using is 5.71 and the other thing shows an 105-11.04.2002. I've tryed reinstalling Windows and Internet Explorer as well but I still have the same problem. It seems to appear when I try to enter a site where I have to put a name and password. Any ideas?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds like possibly you had Gator installed? As Rog asked before, did you make a backup when you ran Ad-Aware? 

Is there a Log file in the AD-Aware Folder? If so, find it and open it. It will be a simple text file. Be sure it is for the correct date.

Please open it and then copy and paste the contents to a post here.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

IE Repair will verify certain files that might not be replaced with a Windows overinstall, unless IE was replaced with it. Have you run that?

Some other possiblilities for a fix might be to run the "runti.exe" fix for a similar error (but different context), available here:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q178385

Or install the Dcom98 set of OLE files from here:

http://www.microsoft.com/com/dcom/dcom98/dcom1_3.asp

... that's a good thought about Gator. I wonder if it was incompletely removed. It might be worthwhile to run Ad-Aware again to see if there are any more remnants.


----------

